# Pics of Pups and Owners!



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I want to see photos of you with your dogs! Wouldn't it be great to put some faces with the names on here? Maybe it's just me, but I'd love to! Since I don't have one yet with Malachi, I hope someone else will start?! I will post ASAP! Thanks!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

This first pic is with my oldest and youngest babies and of course Bella & Gatticus
The last pic is with my middle child and Bella 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I LOVE the one with your kids! That's a great photo. I hope I can take one like that one day with Kai and my little ones! So sweet. Thanks for starting the thread, Bella


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Malachi'sMama said:


> I LOVE the one with your kids! That's a great photo. I hope I can take one like that one day with Kai and my little ones! So sweet. Thanks for starting the thread, Bella


Thank you! You will have many pics of your family and (kai) to come just takes time and your kids to sit still long enough to snap the picture lol.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Baby Gibbs and me


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

One of Diesel and Me and another of Penny and Me


----------



## MikeandXyla (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Vaks, Oh MY! You can see in Gibbs' eyes how much he ADORES you! I can just tell you two have a very close relationship. Those are some great photos, I love the bottom one especially!


----------



## Mrs. P (Jun 9, 2013)

Love the pictures, guys! Here are a few of me, my husband, and Ruby. Some are from our engagement photos, back when she was about 4 months old. We took her kayaking last August, so she was a little over a year. And just last weekend I took her to Bark at the Park where we enjoyed a Triple A baseball game.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Baby Gibbs is a ... "big Baby"  He loves all human... and particularly me  lolll


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is me and Ammo. 














Him with my 2 oldest kiddos. 







This was right after we got him. He was laying on the couch with my youngest. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

:wub:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper and I when she was around 3 months old


Piper at 4 and a half months old with my then 4 yr old niece Katrina


Piper at 1 yr 3 and a half months and Katrina


Piper at 11 months with my bf's 7 yr old neice Ashley



Cuddles with my bf Jason one night lol


haha and Piper cuddling with me on my day off this week.



And my girl and I - taken Thursday


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Here are a few from this week. she's 52 lbs lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures, love the one mrs p sent with the dog in the kayak. helene love you and baby gibbs, now I also love your sweater, did you make it? great color


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

Mego!!!
Great pic!
You got some strength!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice photos everyone! 

Mego, I still think you are a "super hero" based on how you helped uncover fraud on a recent thread!!! You were pretty modest about the whole thing, but I thought that was amazing!

Piper'sgri... that last photo of you and your dog is just so sweet! I hope you printed and framed it.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay!! These are awesome everyone  I, too love the one of mrsp in the kayak- such a cool pic!! And mego, those are great!! I'm gonna try and get at least one with my Kai today


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

LifeofRiley said:


> Nice photos everyone!
> 
> Piper'sgri... that last photo of you and your dog is just so sweet! I hope you printed and framed it.


Thank you! I probably will print it and frame it


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy (Jun 13, 2013)

When I was taking photos for a fathers day collage Oy woke up from his puppy nap and came outside. I can never resist torturing him with love and snuggles, can you see his "get me out of here" face?


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Me and the captain


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Mego!!!
> Great pic!
> You got some strength!!


LOL I have gained a lot of muscle from owning her 



LifeofRiley said:


> Nice photos everyone!
> 
> Mego, I still think you are a "super hero" based on how you helped uncover fraud on a recent thread!!! You were pretty modest about the whole thing, but I thought that was amazing!
> .


Ah thank you! I can be a pretty good googler when I need to be . Reverse search is what I do for lots of pics, especially when I was looking up breeders for myself, I am super paranoid about being ripped off 


Good pics everyone


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Today before our run










An oldie but a goodie










Our first day together. Bunny was a rescue










Jazz and I


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very sweet photos. Gibbs reminds me a lot of one of my rescue dogs Lugar. 




Vaks said:


> Baby Gibbs and me


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin and I.


----------



## Bradb (Apr 21, 2013)

My kids with Bella









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bradb (Apr 21, 2013)

The other one.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

*Ruger and I*

Here is me with my handsome boy after a hike (I got wet...hence the no shoes)!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I take the pictures. I'm rarely in them but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## walterthedog (Jun 12, 2013)

*Walter at 6 Months*

Here's some photos of us and our pup! Walter is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 Great Pyrenees. The first picture was taken on Walter's first hike last month, the second one was taken just the other day. 

We're new to the forum and we're so excited to be connecting with all of you! Love seeing all your fuzzy little ones


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

there sure are some gorgeous pups around here  ..you guys aren't bad either  I still haven't gotten one w Kai. I'm going to today. And KZ, I don't like being in photos either. If I can do it, you can do it. Hope you find one..


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Pictures my friend took of Berlin and I when she was about 5 months old. 

Marian Adoranti Photography | Laura, Berlin & Friends | Photo 8

Marian Adoranti Photography | Laura, Berlin & Friends | Photo 8


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Great pictures everyone, Vaks, your boy is just stunning and he looks HUGE! You can see how much he loves you.

Wonderful pictures!! You can really see the bonds everyone has with their dogs in the pictures!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

6/12/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


5/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


4/27/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Betty's Photos - 4/6/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Sabo and I our first night together









Sabo and my boy...he is always watching this child! They have a silent relationship---they just sit next to each other and relax, this is how my boy was with Metro too. Once in a while they will wrestle around, but there is some sort of silent understanding he has with dogs. 









Here he is with my daughter a few nights ago. Twice a day she takes Sabo to her room to play so the ferrets can get their time out of the cage (he still tries to eat them) and once I realized the ferrets had been out about three hours I went to find them and this is what I saw!









I was told he was 11 weeks, however, I believe the breeder was counting every tuesday (he was born on a Tuesday) as an additional week, instead of counting seven days forward and the seventh day was a week---so I have gone back and re-counted the weeks...he was 10 weeks here. (I hate counting weeks...you can literally go one week forward or one week back depending on how you count!)

Here we are yesterday! he is 12 weeks old TOMORROW!!!! And it looks like he has gotten SO MUCH bigger in the week and a half that I have had him!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

My old lady and Zoey

I love my life. by NickyB210, on Flickr

Me and her hiking

Hikes!! by NickyB210, on Flickr


Untitled by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## Kortney (Jun 3, 2013)

*Kozmo*


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I definitely have a few - wish I had more, though! I don't usually like being on the other end of the camera.

A few recent ones 

















Cellphone snaps










On our way to the beach!










Here's an old favorite from our awkward days. Loved the photographer


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

What beautiful human-canine couples! I love all the happiness in these photos. Here's me with my monster, Gypsy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles1984 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! Im new to the forum and thought I'd post some photos of Charlie and I!

1) The day I fell in love with him (4 weeks old)
2) Sleeping (about 14 weeks)
3) Our first obedience trial (18 weeks)
4) At the park (6 months)
5) Today (7 months)


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

A picture of Me & Koda, who we lost at 13 weeks old. :-(









And a Picture of Me and our new pup Blue, He is now 20 weeks old.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

IDE like to add newer pic of Piper and I that I took last week Thursday.


----------

